# Fall Red Fishing has Arrived - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## user10309

Fall weather has finally arrived and that means hooking up Monster Reds in Pensacola Bay. The bite should really explode sometime in the next week or two and last through winter.
This has to be one of my favorite times to fish. 
Here are some pictures from last year’s outings. 




































If you would like to go out on a professional fishing charter and hook up with a redfish over 34”, then give me a shout.
My 24 ft custom bay boat is equipped with all the bells and whistles to make your fishing adventure the best possible. From my tower I can spot fish far off before most boats can, and with my new Minn Kota I-Pilot trolling motor I can hold up on a school of fish without running the motor, and this helps to avoid spooking the potential catch. 












My gear is top of the line; I use Penn and Wright & McGill Reels along with All Star & Wright & McGill Rods. 

Most trips are around 4 –5 hrs and are custom-made to fit your schedule. Again, November is probably the best time to do battle with these monster reds. The weather is cool, but the bite is red hot! Let’s get you hooked up with a trophy fish. E-mail or call me today.

Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## user10309

Thanksgiving is right around the corner and that means Football, Turkey and fishing for Monster Redfish...We've had more windy days than I can count so far and I for one am fed up with it... but finally next week looks great for some fall Red fishing! If you've never hooked up with a Monster Redfish or have and want to do it again. Give me a ring! 850-341-9816
Let's get you hooked up on the Mega-Bite.
Tight Lines..
Capt. John


----------



## user10309

Well, Thanksgiving has come and gone but the reds are still here for the holidays. 
December is also a very good month for the reds and I'm excited to hook up a few more before the new year.

If you've always wanted to go out on a professional charter and hook up on some of these awesome fish, please give me a ring. Here's a link to my website. www.megabiteinshore.com 

See my latest post for a short report and some great pics.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...fing-waves-mega-bite-inshore-charters-103096/


----------



## user10309

December came in with a nice cold front but got warm for a few days, but don't fret, it's going to get cold again and the reds will be waiting as soon as the winds die down. Here are some more pics to keep you thinking about fishing.



































If you would like to book a trip with me just PM me or call my cell. December & January are great months to hook up the reds 
www.megabiteinshore.com


----------



## whome

Hope business is good for you Capt John. You run a top-notch service...


----------



## user10309

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Hope business is good for you Capt John. You run a top-notch service...



Thanks Capt. Pinney, good to hear from you. 
Yeah, fishing has been great this winter but it's been pretty windy the past 5 weeks, but we've finally had a break in the weather last week and I was able to get out almost every day which was a lot of fun.
After this front pass on Thursday, it should be very good again.

I'll be out a bunch before Christmas hopefully bowing up on more reds both for fun and with clients. Gotta love Pensacola in December.

Tight Lines..


----------



## user10309

With this cold front approaching tonight the red fishing should be very good this weekend and next week. If you've never hooked up on a monster redfish please check out my website, www.megabiteinshore.com








Let's get you hooked up on the Mega-Bite.

Tight lines.. Capt. John


----------



## user10309

We've had a lot of rain the past couple of days, but don't worry the reds will still be around. The temps are supposed drop again on Sunday & Monday; which should kick start them again. 
Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------

